# Weekly competition 2011-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U F2 U2 R' F' R U2 R
*2. *F2 R F' U R2 U'
*3. *R2 U R U R' F2 R' U F2
*4. *R F' U R' F U' R2 F
*5. *F U F2 U' F2 R U R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 F D2 L D2 U' R' F' D L' F' U' L D L2 U F
*2. *F L R2 D' U2 L' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L B' R' F' L' B2 R
*3. *D L U2 R2 D' U' R' B2 L B U L' F U F' D' R2 F'
*4. *R' D2 R' B D B' U F' L2 U B' D' R F2 D L2 B
*5. *B F R D2 F' L B U R B' U' R2 F' R D2 F D U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Fw' L' Fw D' R2 D' Uw' L2 B' F2 L Rw2 F' Rw R2 B Fw Uw U2 L R' D R Uw2 B2 Fw F2 D' L Fw' Rw R2 B2 D2 F' D' L' D2 B'
*2. *L2 Rw2 R' D2 L2 U Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 F' Uw2 R Uw' F D U' Fw2 F U2 Fw' L' D2 L' B U' Fw U2 L D2 R Uw B2 Fw' R' B2 L2 Uw2 L D
*3. *B L' B2 U' F Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 F' L' Rw2 D' Uw' L' D2 U B Uw' R2 Fw2 L B Fw2 F' L Fw U L2 Uw2 U B' Fw F' D2 F' Uw2 U' R F2
*4. *Uw' U Fw D2 Uw2 B2 D R Uw L Rw' D' Fw F' Rw R' Uw' U L D Uw' Rw Uw' R2 F2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw Fw Rw2 R' Uw F2 Rw' F' D
*5. *L Uw2 U2 L Fw D2 B2 Rw R2 F' D2 B' Fw' F' Rw2 B' Rw' R' B' Rw R Uw Fw' F Uw2 L' R Fw' D2 U' F2 Rw2 B Fw' L F2 R' D' Uw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B D' Fw' D Bw' Fw2 U Lw2 Rw' Dw2 B R B F Dw' B' Dw2 B' L2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 L B Fw' F' L2 Rw Dw F D2 Dw U2 Fw2 Lw' R2 B' Fw D2 Rw2 Dw' U Rw D Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 L F2 D' Fw2 U' B' D2 Uw2 Bw' U' B Bw
*2. *Uw2 L2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw F' Uw2 Bw Lw' Bw2 Lw' Dw Lw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B' Bw R' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 Dw' B' Uw' Rw2 Uw B Bw2 Fw F2 D' B Rw' Uw' Bw' Fw Dw U B2 Dw Rw2 R' Bw' Dw Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 U' B' L2 Fw' F' D' Dw
*3. *Bw2 Dw' B2 U Fw Rw2 D2 Uw R Bw F' Uw2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 R Bw2 D Uw2 B' R F' Rw2 Uw2 U' Bw F2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 F D2 F Rw' Bw F' R2 D Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw Dw Uw2 U L' F' U Rw R F2 Dw2 F2 U' Bw'
*4. *D2 Bw2 L' Rw' R2 D' Lw' Dw2 Fw' Rw' R' Bw2 D2 Uw L2 D' Lw' R' Dw Lw Rw2 Bw Fw2 Lw2 D2 U2 L' B2 L Lw' Rw Dw' Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 F Uw2 L' Lw B2 F' Uw Bw L D' Lw2 Rw2 B2 F2 U2 Lw2 R Bw' Uw' F Dw' Uw Fw U'
*5. *L Dw2 Rw' Fw2 L' Bw2 U B Lw D2 Fw D' Dw B' Bw2 F2 Rw2 B' F2 L' Rw2 U F' Uw' Lw Bw Lw2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 D' R2 Fw Lw Fw' L' Dw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw Rw Bw Fw R' D Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' F Rw2 D2 B2 Bw2 L' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2R' 3F' 2F 2U' R' 2D2 3U 2L2 U' B D' B' 2D' 2U2 2B' D' B 2L2 R D 2D2 U 2B' 3U2 2U 2L 2D' 2U U' B' F' 2L2 3U2 3R' 3F 2F 2D 3U 2B2 2U' U' 2L B' 2D' L' 2R2 2B 2F F2 2L B 2B' 2U' B2 D' 3F 2F' 3U 2L2 D 3U2 B2 F' 2L B2 2F2 F2 R2 2F' R' F2 2D' B2 F' 3U 2B2 2D 2U 2B
*2. *3U2 L U' 2B' 2D2 2U R2 D 3U 2U2 U2 3R2 2B' 2F' 3U2 2U' L 2R R' 2B L' D' 2D 2U' B' 3U 2U 2L2 U' R' 2U 2B2 R2 2B F' 2U' L 2D' U2 2B' 2F2 2R2 2D2 U2 3F2 2F2 3U' 2F' D2 3R2 3F' 3U2 F2 3R2 2F' 2L' B' F 2R2 3U2 3F R' 2F2 2U U B' 3F2 2U F2 2D' L F' D2 3R2 2B' 2L 3U' L 2U2 F'
*3. *F2 2R R 2D' 3U 2L 2D 2U2 B 2D' 2B' 3F' 3U2 R 2B2 3U2 2U' R2 D' 3U2 U' 3R 3U 2B 3F' 2F' 3R' U' 3R2 3U' 2R' 2D2 2F' 2U2 B2 F' 2U' 2B 2L2 2B 2F' 3U2 2B D' 2U 2R' 3U2 L' 2R R' 2D' 2U U2 F2 D2 3U' 2B L2 3F 3U F' D2 2D2 2L' 2D2 3U U' R' 2B 2R2 2U2 R' 3U2 U' R' 2F2 D' 2D2 3U' 2R2
*4. *2U' 2R D' 2L2 2U2 B2 R2 2D' U2 L 2L' U2 2R2 2U2 2L2 3R2 F' 2R R2 F' D2 2D' 3U2 2U 2F 3R2 U B2 2B 2L F D 3U2 U2 3F' U 2F2 2L' 2D' 2B' U2 L 2L2 2R2 2B2 2F2 R' 2D' 3R 2B D' 3U B2 3U2 2L 2R' R' 2B 2L R2 D' 2U' U' 2R2 R2 2B2 3U' U 3R2 B' 2B 2L' 2R 3F2 3R D' 2D2 2U 2B' 3U2
*5. *3F2 U' 2B R2 2F' F' 2L' 2F2 2L2 2R B' 3F' D F U 2B 2F' L 3R2 2R2 2B2 3R2 U2 3F R2 2B2 2R2 R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 D2 2R F L' U 2L' 2D L' U 2B2 3R 2R2 R 2B L' 2B 3F 2F' F 2U' 2L2 D 2U2 B2 L' 3R2 2F' 2L2 3F' 2F' 3U R2 2B' 2F' R2 D 2L2 R2 3U' L 3R' U2 2L' 2F2 L2 2L2 3F2 D2 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 L2 B' 2D' R F' 2U' 2R D 2U2 2F' 3R' R' 2D2 R' 2B 3R' 2R2 2U 2R R F 3L2 3D L' D 2B' R' D2 3D B 2F2 R 2F2 U' 2L2 R2 3D2 3F 3R' 2D L 2L' 3R B' 3F2 3U 2U 2B F2 2R' U' 3R' U 2R 2D U 2L 2R2 2D2 3U2 U2 2L' 3F2 2F2 2R2 F' 3R 2D2 R2 2U 3R2 U 2B 3F' 3D2 B2 3B' R2 3U2 U' 3L2 3R2 2F2 D 3B' L 3R' R' 2B2 L2 2L' 3D' 3U2 3R' 2F2 D 2U2 U 2B2
*2. *L2 D2 2D' U 2L2 2F2 2D 2F' F2 U2 2F D2 L' 2U R' D' B 2B2 2F R2 2U 3B2 3F2 2D' 2R2 B 2B2 3B 2F2 F2 3U 3R2 3B2 2F' F2 2D 3U' 2U 3L2 R 2D 3U2 L' R 3B' 2R' U2 2F2 2L' 3R2 R' 2B' 2F2 D2 2U 2B2 3B F2 2D 2B2 2U' 2B' 3B' L B2 3F' 3U' 3R' 2R2 R' D2 2D 3D2 2U U 3R F2 D2 3U' 2U' L R2 2F' F' D' 3B2 L 2U2 2L U2 R 3B' L2 3R2 D' 3D' 2U2 B 2D' F2
*3. *3R 2R' B2 3F2 F 2R 3B' 3F' 3L2 2R 2F' 3D' U2 B' 2L2 2B' R' D 2D2 U 2F2 R 2D B2 3F2 D 2D' 3D L B D2 3D' 3F2 F2 3L' 3R2 R' 3B' 2F' F2 3R 2D2 3B' 3L' D 2D2 B2 3R' 2D' 3B' F 3L' D2 3D' 3U2 2F D2 3R F' 3D R D2 2R2 3F2 3D2 3U2 B2 D2 2U2 U 3L' 2B D F' 2D2 F' 3U2 2L' B2 D 2L' 3D' R2 U 2R' B' 3F F2 3D2 L 3R2 2R D 3D' U' B' U' L' 3L2 3R2
*4. *3B 2R2 U' 2R' 2F 2L 3F' 2R' 2U2 3B' R D2 2D2 2F2 2U2 2B2 3L 2R' R 2D B2 2F' L B' D' 2D' 2L F2 3R2 D' L2 R 3B2 U2 3L 2U2 3B2 L2 2D2 3U B2 2B' 3R 2R D2 3U 3R 2U 3L2 2B 2F2 F2 L' 2L 3R2 3B' 2L2 F' 2D 3D' 3B' 3F 3D' F' 3D2 2U2 B2 2D 2F' 2U2 B' 2R F' 2R2 B 3R' D2 3D 3B2 2D' 3D B 2B2 D 2D' 2U' 2F' 2L' 2R 3U' 3L' 2B2 2F' 2U R' 2B' 3D2 3U2 2U U'
*5. *2R U F2 L 2U B 3B' 3F2 2L' 2R R2 B2 F 3U' 3L 3B U' B2 U2 2F 3U 2U 2R2 2B R2 2B2 3B' D' 3L' B' R 3F 2D 3B F 3L' 2B' F' U' F' 2D2 2U' U' R D' 3D2 2U L2 D' 2D2 U L 2B' 3L' 3U 2R 3B 3U' F U 2B L 2F D2 3D 3U 2U2 2L2 3B' 3F2 3U' 3R' 2R2 U 3B' 3L2 3U' 2L2 2R' B2 2R 3F U2 L' 3D' 3B' 2D' B2 F 2U' L' U 2R 3F 3U 3R' 2R2 3U2 2U 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U2
*2. *F2 U R F' U R2 U' R'
*3. *U2 R U' F R U' F2 R2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F D' U2 B D2 L' D2 B D2 F2 U R' B2 U2 B D' B2
*2. *F' D R F2 R' D R D L B2 U R2 F' L2 U2 R2 U
*3. *F2 L R2 B' L' R B F' L' R' U B' L' B2 L' F' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 Uw' B Fw' L' U B Rw' B2 Fw' D' L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' L Rw2 R B L Rw2 R D' R' B U2 B' F2 U2 Fw L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw' D2 B Rw
*2. *F Uw R2 D' Uw' U L U2 B2 Uw2 R B L2 R' U' Fw2 D' U' B L2 D L' Rw D' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw' L2 F Uw U' Fw' Uw Rw F' D2 Uw'
*3. *U Fw2 F L' Fw D' U Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw' F2 Uw2 R' Fw Rw' D' R B Uw2 Fw' U B2 L2 R2 Uw2 L' F2 Uw2 L2 R2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D U2 Rw B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw2 L2 B' Bw2 Fw F' R D Rw Dw' L2 Rw2 D' L D Bw2 L2 Lw Rw Dw2 Uw U L' Rw' F2 Lw Bw2 F' R F2 D U2 Rw' D2 U L' Lw2 B' Bw' Fw Dw' Bw' F' Uw R' F Dw Uw' Bw' R Bw' D Dw' U' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *Uw' L' R' U' L' R' Bw2 U Bw' R F' Lw' Uw F L2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 B' L Fw2 F' Rw D2 U' Fw2 Dw2 U B' Bw2 R2 Bw2 F2 D2 Fw' Dw U Bw2 Dw Uw' Fw L2 Lw Rw' F2 L D2 U' B' L F Uw' Rw R'
*3. *Bw' Fw2 D' Fw' Uw2 Lw R2 Uw2 L' Rw Bw' D L' Lw R B2 F' D Dw' Fw Lw' Bw R D' L Lw U2 Fw2 Uw' U Bw2 Rw' Uw L' Lw Rw2 Uw L Bw2 F' Uw' L' Rw2 Uw F' Rw Fw F Rw' U Bw' Dw Uw' B Rw' B Bw2 Fw' Lw' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3U U' R2 B' 2U' 3F 2L 3R R B' 2F2 F R 2B2 2R 2B' 2F' 2R 3U' 2B' U 2L' 2F 2D' 2L2 3R 3U' L2 F 2L R2 D B' 3R' 2R 2B' 3F 3R2 R2 U' B' 3F L2 2R B 2R B2 3R2 2F' 2D2 2U 2L2 2F2 U' B 3U B2 3R 2U2 F' 2U2 2L2 3F' 2F F' U' 2L 3R' F D2 3U2 B' 3F 3U2 2U' 3F2 2F2 2D 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 3D B 2U B' 3B' 2F2 2D U' B2 2R' B' 2B2 D' 3L' 2R' D' 2L2 2B2 2F' 3L2 3F2 R2 F 2L2 2D2 2U 3B 3F2 3L2 3D 2B' U2 2L 3R D 2B' 2F2 2L2 3L 2U2 2L' B2 2B2 3U2 2B D' R2 2D 2R 2F2 U2 3L' 2B2 3L' 3F2 3R2 2R2 D 2B R2 D' 2D2 2L' F 2D 2L2 3L B 3B' 2F2 F 3D' 2L2 2R R 3D 3R' R' 3F2 2D' B' 3B' D2 B2 3R2 3F F' 3U2 R' 2B 3F 2L' B' 3D2 2F2 3D2 3R2 B' 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 B R' D' L D2 R2 D2 B2 R' F' D' U2 F L2 B R
*2. *F2 U2 B R D F L D2 R2 F' U2 B' D' R2 F L' D F2
*3. *D F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R' B' L F2 U L' R' U2 B2 D2
*4. *R2 B' F' D F2 L B2 F L' B R D2 B' D L F' R2 F2
*5. *D2 L U B D' R U2 L2 F U' R2 U' B R F L U F'
*6. *D B' F L' D F' U2 B2 F L' U2 F' D2 L2 F' U L2 U'
*7. *R B U B R2 U B' L F D U' R U2 B2 R' F' U' B2
*8. *D' F D' L2 D B' U R D' L U2 L' U' B L2 D L U'
*9. *L' R' F D' B' L2 F L2 R' B F2 L2 D U B2 L' D2 U
*10. *D R' D2 U L B2 F D B F' D' R U' F' R D' R U
*11. *R D2 B R' U B' U' F R D2 R2 U' L D2 R' D' L2 D
*12. *R' B' R D' B' D2 U R D B' F' R2 B L2 D2 U R2 U
*13. *B' F R' F2 D2 F' U' B L' B U F' R' B L U2 R U'
*14. *D2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' L' D2 L2 U2 B F2 L' R' F'
*15. *L D2 L B2 L' F L2 F R' B2 U2 B D' L D2 R' U2
*16. *R2 B2 U L D B U L R U' L' U L2 R' D2 U B U2
*17. *D R2 D' R2 B' L2 R B' U L F2 L F D R D R2 U'
*18. *R2 D' B' R B' F L F2 U' L' B' D F R2 B L U2 L'
*19. *F R B' U' L F2 R2 D2 F' D' U' R' U2 B L' D R' U2
*20. *U' F2 L' R' U' R' B2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 B' L' F' R F2 U'
*21. *D F D2 L2 R' U L2 B' L' F R2 D2 B' F' U' L' F U
*22. *U' R' F' U L D' L' R' F2 U F' R D2 B' U L U'
*23. *B R' B R F L2 D U' B2 R F' U R' D2 L2 R' D'
*24. *L' D2 U2 F L R' F' U' B' U L2 F' U2 B2 D' U2 B' U
*25. *F D L' F2 D2 B' D2 U' B R2 U2 L2 R' B' U' F' U R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R2 B D2 L' R D R2 F D' F2 R' B2 R B' D' U F'
*2. *L' F2 R2 F' D R B D B2 L' B2 L D2 R U R2 B U2
*3. *B L2 U2 B2 F D R' D2 B' L2 U L F2 R' D F R2 D'
*4. *L2 D B R' D R2 B D B2 R' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 F' U'
*5. *U B' L2 R' B L' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B2 U L2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B U' B' D2 L2 B L' F' U2 F' D L D2 B D F' L' F'
*2. *F' L2 B2 F' U F' U B2 U' L' U2 B L R F R2
*3. *D' R2 F' D2 U' R2 D2 R U' F' L D U R' B2 R D' R
*4. *D2 R2 D F2 R2 D L' U' R B R' F D U B' F2 L2 U F2
*5. *B R D L2 U' B U F U B F R' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' L2 U2 F L F2 U' L' B' D F U B' L2 B2 U2 L' F
*2. *L2 D' L R U F' R2 U' R U L' F' L2 F' U R' F' U'
*3. *B2 F' D2 L' B' R' B' F D' F2 D' B' U2 B D L2 D U'
*4. *D' L R2 F2 L2 F' R F' R' B U' R' U' L' B2 F L2 U2
*5. *U L2 D L F U' L2 B F L2 U F' L' U2 F' D' F' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B D2 L' U2 R2 F L B' L U R' D2 B2 U' B' D B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F R2 F' U R' U2
*3. *U B2 R F2 D2 U L2 F R' U2 B' R' U' R B' R D2 U2
*4. *Uw' B2 F2 D U2 Fw2 F U F2 Uw' L' D Uw U' B Uw F' L2 Fw' R Uw' U' Rw U' Fw2 D2 Uw R2 B2 R' Fw' F2 Rw B' L2 Fw' L' Fw2 L2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R U2 F' U2 F2 U' R'
*3. *L F' D L' U2 B U' R2 D2 L2 B2 F R D' R D B R
*4. *F' R' U Fw' F2 U' L2 R' Fw2 Uw F' U F Uw2 F L' Rw B R2 B2 L2 U2 Rw R2 F' Uw2 U L' R' U' L' Rw' R' F D' B' U R' D Rw2
*5. *Rw D2 L' F2 D' Dw' Uw' R Bw2 R' Dw' Uw' U' F2 L D' Dw' U' R2 Uw2 L' Fw' Lw R Bw' L' Bw' D2 F' Lw2 D2 B U L2 R2 D R' U' L2 D Dw' Fw L' Uw Bw2 Rw' B Dw L D' Lw' R' B2 Lw' U Bw R' B D' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' L R' L' R' L R' l r u
*2. *B R L' B' R U L' R l r u
*3. *R B' R B' R L' U B l' b' u
*4. *B U R L' R U' B' L' r
*5. *B R U R L' B' R B' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (1,-2) (3,0) (-4,5) (4,4) (-3,0) (0,5) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (-3,5) (0,1) (-3,2) (-4,0) (-4,4) (3,4)
*2. *(3,2) (-2,-2) (0,3) (3,2) (6,3) (3,5) (0,1) (3,0) (0,2) (0,4) (2,4) (0,3) (1,4) (-3,2) (3,4) (2,0) (0,0)
*3. *(4,3) (0,-4) (3,0) (0,3) (2,0) (2,4) (0,3) (6,0) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,2) (-4,1) (0,3) (6,2) (0,2) (0,2)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,3) (0,1) (5,5) (1,4) (0,2) (2,4) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (6,5) (0,1) (0,1) (0,3) (2,5)
*5. *(-2,3) (3,-4) (3,0) (3,0) (1,0) (5,4) (6,0) (3,0) (0,4) (-2,0) (4,0) (2,0) (6,2) (-2,3) (0,2) (2,1) (6,1) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L F R L' R B' R F B' F L' B R' B' R L' R B' F' R' F' R L B F
*2. *F R' L' B R' L B' L' B' F R F B L' F L' B R' B F' R L' R' B' L
*3. *F' L B L' R L F' B' L' R' B' L' F' L B R B R' F' R B R' L' B' F'
*4. *R' B R L' R L' R L' R' B R L B R' B' F L R' F' R' F L' B' L' F'
*5. *B F R L F B' F' L B' R B F' L' F' R L' F B' L R' F R L B F


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.74 7.71 7.15 8.94 8.28 = *7.91*
*3x3* - 20.07 14.83 20.27 18.62 19.07 = *19.25* _Comment - forced OLL skip_
*4x4* - 1.13.00 1.20.00 1.17.15 1.16.25 1.16.54 = *1.16.64*
*5x5* - 2.11.26 2.28.26 2.10.01 2.07.31 2.13.21 = *2.11.49* _Comment - no Aperms lol_
*3x3 OH* - 43.85 36.92 37.90 35.54 45.23 = *39.56*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.41.58*
*2-5 Realy* - *3.42.13* _Comment - I think the 5x5 was sub2_
*Magic* - 1.61 DNF 1.45 1.32 1.78 = *1.61* _Comment - lol avg was same as 1st single_
*Master Magic* - 2.84 2.69 DNF 2.78 3.38 = *3.00*
*Pyraminx* - 26.42 13.71 11.90 13.05 11.40 = *12.89* _Comment - nice_


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.93, (1.38), 2.42, DNF(2.80), 2.57 = 2.64
2x2 bld: 10.98, 11.40+, DNF(18.07) = 10.98


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2: 3.91 avg5

Times:2.62, 3.85, 3.90, 4.18, 3.98


3x3: 11.38 avg5

Times:11.30, 11.75, 11.80, 9.79, 11.09


3x3 OH:23.5 avg5

Times: 21.81, 20.54, 27.47, 27.71, 21.22


Pyraminx: 12.25 avg5

TImes:16.51, 13.88, 11.95, 8.16, 10.93


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.91, 1.67, 5.33, 4.43, 2.81 = *3.38*
*3x3:* 15.02, 13.55, 13.22, 12.53, 11.66 = *13.10*
*4x4:* 54.16, 35.09, 49.46, 48.05, 50.34 = *49.28*
*Pyraminx: *5.46, 5.84, 5.93, 4.18, 5.55 = *5.62*


----------



## Edmund (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2- 4.52
4.75, (3.72), 4.31, (7.72), 4.50
i like it i like it a lot.

3x3- 19.49
18.94, 20.68, (22.86), (18.29), 18.86


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2: 2.97, 1.63, 1.86, 2.50, 3.06 = 2.44
3x3: 7.50, 11.38, 9.54, 10.39, 8.67 = 9.54
4x4: 53.12, 43.78, 41.97, 44.51, 41.43 = 43.42
5x5: 1:30.63, 1:29.24, 1:28.71, 1:34.44, 1:28.52 = 1:29.53
6x6: 2:46.07, 2:43.26, 2:37.51, 2:23.33, 2:39.61 = 2:40.13
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 26.77, DNF(8.75), 13.50+ = 13.50
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:23.51), 1:21.37, 1:23.99 = 1:21.37
4x4 BLD: 8:33.81, DNF(6:25.51), 
Multi BLD: 8/9 50:58 - First time trying more than 6 cubes  Very happy with the result but still disappointed because it was just one small error away.. 
3x3 OH: 18.47, 18.80, 19.58, 16.62, 21.45 = 18.95
2-4 relay: 1:04.59
2-5 relay: 2:38.53
Clock:
Megaminx: 44.87, 47.07, 51.62, 47.84, 47.07 = 47.33
Pyraminx: 3.76, 3.90, 4.70, 4.46, 5.83 = 4.35
Square-1: 23.02, 14.90, 23.67, 16.76, 15.95 = 18.58


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2- 5.93, 4.44, (6.02), 5.38, (4.02) = 5.25
5x5- 2:03.28, 2:03.72, 2:05.50, (2:00.47), (2:05.83) = 2:04.17
Pyraminx- 10.44, (13.15), 12.31, (8.69), 11.30 = 11.35
3x3 OH- 24.30, (19.16), (28.83), 24.40, 24.93 = 24.54
3x3- 13.80, (17.18), 13.78, (13.41), 13.97 = 13.85
Clock- 19.38, (DNF), 20.53, (19.30), 20.27 = 20.07
3x3 BLD- 3:18.41, DNF, DNF


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2: 6.39 Average: 6.80, (3.43), 5.10, 7.27, (7.54) - fail
3x3: 14.23 Average: (16.44), 13.87, (12.29), 14.76, 14.07 - mm could be better but ok
4x4: 59.70 Average: 1:00.47, (1:06.53), (55.96), 59.65, 58.97 - SUB 1  
5x5: 2.33.67 Average: 2:24.67, 2:45.91, 2:30.43, (2:21.47), (2:50.39) - inconsistent
2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:19.58, 1:31.64 - no one look solves just OP xD
3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 5:11.78 - bad
3x3 One-Handed: 31.17 Average: 31.57, 29.76, (36.87), (26.97), 32.19 - near the sub 30
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:21.65
2x2-5x5 4:05.10


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.37 (2.41) (5.19) 4.56 2.68 => 3.87
Comment: Wow, 2 one-look solves. 

*3x3:* (14.77) 12.92 13.07 13.01 (12.45) => 13.00

*4x4:* 53.70 59.99 (1:01.16) 50.97 (47.97) => 54.89
Comment: Yay sub-50 single! 

*5x5:* (1:54.66) (2:10.52) 2:03.12 1:57.63 2:03.00 => 2:01.25

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 10.40 DNF => 10.40

*3x3 OH:* 30.43 26.68 27.97 (26.26) (36.81) => 28.36

*3x3 MTS:* 1:10.41 (1:19.03) 1:14.79 (1:08.22) 1:15.57 => 1:13.59

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.85

*2-5 Relay:* 3:14.38

*Magic:* (1.22) 1.42 (5.11) 1.32 1.53 => 1.42

*Master Magic:* 2.84 2.79 (3.24) (2.65) 2.90 => 2.84

*Clock:* 12.93 13.55 (16.44) 13.86 (10.41) => 13.45

*Megaminx:* (2:01.12) 1:53.22 1:55.50 (1:50.97) 2:00.18 => 1:56.30

*Pyraminx:* 7.16 9.31 (9.42) (5.33) 6.18 => 7.55

*Square-1:* 31.12 31.16 (43.97) 37.82 (30.96) => 33.37

*3x3 FM:* 34


Spoiler



Cross: z' R F U x2 F2 R' F'
F2L#1: y R U' R' U2 R U' R'
F2L#2: y' U' R U2 R'
F2L#3: y' R U2 R'
F2L#4: y2 U' R' U' R U R' U' *R*
LL: *R* U' L' U R' U' L


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2011)

Rage post - I just spent 50 mins on FMC, only to discover I was doing last weeks scramble!


----------



## emolover (Aug 20, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.95
3.45, 2.22, 5.80, 4.12, 4.27
Should have been better.
*3x3*: 14.12
14.25, 13.20, 16.56, 12.69, 14.91
Almost PB!!!
*OH*: 38.40 
44.17, 34.70, 46.80, 36.33, 33.90
*FMC*: 54


Spoiler



2x2: x2 F U F L2 U' (5)

2X3 x2 L' U' F2 R U' R (11)

F2L: L' U L' U' L U L' U B' U2 B Y' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' (30)

OLL: r U R' U' r' R U R U' R' (40)

PLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F (54)


*2-4*: 1:39.30
*2-5*: 4:13.41
I do 3-2-5-4 and when I was finished with 5x5 it said 2:40 and I thought I had already finished 4x4 then I realized I hadn't. That means the 4x4 solve sucked!
*Megaminx*: 1:52.16 
2:04.52, 1:37.40, 1:43.21, 1:57.49, 1:55.77


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 20, 2011)

Clock: 19.76, *DNF(16.74)*, 27.71, *14.42*, 17.93 = 21.80 _(that 27 and the dnf were so depressing...no...the entire average is depressing)_


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 20, 2011)

3x3: 9.22, 9.75, (8.39), (16.30), 8.67 = 9.21
OH: 19.78, (23.55), 19.58, (16.61), 19.68 = 19.68
6x6: 3:05.78, (2:52.13), 3:01.19, 3:00.77, (3:32.46) = 3:02.58


----------



## irontwig (Aug 21, 2011)

FMC: 28 moves



Spoiler



B2 L2 D B D2 U' L' U' F2 L' F' L' B' D2 F U F' D2 F R' U' R U' B L U' L' U2

B2 L2 D B D2 [2x2x2]
U' L' U' F2 [2x2x3]
L' F' L' F [F2L-1]
B' U.R' U' R U' B L U' L' U2 [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: U' F' D2 F U F' D2 F (Four moves cancel)

Saved by a lucky insertion.


----------



## xEdox (Aug 21, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.41, 2.16, 3.35, 4.14, 4.14 = *3.88*
*2x2 bld*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3*: 19.95, 17.50, 19.06, 19.43, 20.61 = *19.48*
*3x3 OH*: DNF(58.48), 45.13, 48.72, 51.78, 54.38 = *51.63*
*4x4*: 1:29.43, (1:51.85), 1:36.70, (1:24.60), 1:28.45 = *1:31.53*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 21, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Rage post - I just spent 50 mins on FMC, only to discover I was doing last weeks scramble!


 
If you want to, I can add it to last weeks comp . (Was it perhaps sub-25 ?)


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.07, 5.86, 6.34, 7.51, 5.18 ==> *6.09*
*3x3:* 16.16, 14.66, 16.39, 14.04, 15,14 ==> *15.32* :tu
*3x3 OH:* 49.43, 41.50, 37.59, 39.85, 46.15 ==> *42.50*
*Pyraminx:* 8.01, 9.72, 10.20, 6.46, 9.44 ==> *9.06*


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 22, 2011)

*2x2*: (4.72), (2.47), 4.63, 3.93, 4.34 = *4.30*
*3x3*: (13.12), (21.15), 19.73, 16.76, 14.52 = *17.00*
3x3 OH:
4x4:
*5x5*: 2:40.85, 2:31.02, (2:56.13), (2:24.91), 2:36.97 = *2:36.28*
Pyraminx:


----------



## RubiksNub (Aug 23, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.14, (1.87), 3.17, (4.49), 3.91 = *3.74*.
*3x3*: (18.19), 16.18, 14.80, (14.55), 16.06 = *15.68*.
*3x3 OH*: 31.29 (29.86) (45.33) 33.36 31.62 = *32.09*.
*Pyraminx*: 8.27 (18.11) 12.45 (6.42) 12.59 = *11.10*.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 23, 2011)

2x2: 7.79, 7.56, 7.15, 8.45, 8.64=7.93 (I'm learning Guimond but used ortega again for this solves )
3x3: 17.43, 20.04, 20.20, 22.20, 28.12= 20.81 (fail )
Pyraminx: 20.05, 13.86, 14.25, 16.97, 14.25= 15.16
sq-1: 36.63, 33.74, 1:12.44, 47.00, 50.00=44.54
4x4: 1:50.59, 1:59.91, 1:21.01, 1:42.59, 1:28.16=1:40.45
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay: 1:55.48
Megaminx :3:26.77, 3:20.39, 3:42.95, 3:35.74, 3:01.77= 3:27.63 (damn I'm so happy. Almost sub-3 solve and sub-3 avg of 5 hell yeah )


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

FMC: DNF


----------



## adragast (Aug 24, 2011)

3x3: 20.63

(16.39) 22.09 (24.22) 18.95 20.84 

Nice one for me


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 25, 2011)

5x5x5: (1:52.16), 1:59.36, (2:09.63), 1:53.10, 2:03.28 = 1:58.58 
3x3x3 BLD: 3:54.16 [~2], DNF(3:51.51), DNF(4:56.82) = 3:54.16
_2nd: Think I messed up a setup move.
3rd: The last 2 minutes were me trying to remember edges. I kind of guessed, it didn't work._


----------



## Bunker (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (19.86) 16.28 19.27 15.14 (8.67) = *16.90*
*3x3x3*: 18.30 (21.86) (15.38) 18.30 17.06 = *17.88*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF 1:28.17 1:26.30 = *1:26.30*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 6:35.33 DNF DNF = *6:35.33*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 0/2 in *15:51.23*
*3x3x3 OH*: 48.02 42.19 45.64 (35.92) (53.81) = *45.28*


----------



## nccube (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.76, 1.18, 3.13, 2.72, 2.69 = *2.72*
*Clock:* 9.11, 8.71, 9.08, 8.26, 8.31 = *8.70*
*Pyraminx:* 7.53, 6.82, 7.32, 5.80, 5.59 = *6.64*
*3x3:* 9.32, 10.28, 9.82, 9.96, 9.81 = *9.86*
*OH:* 21.54, 19.55, 25.13, 19.63, 19.73 = *20.30*
*4x4:* 59.23, 58.73, 56.19, 59.03, 1:02.60 = *59.00*
*Megaminx:* 1:39.73, 1:43.81, 1:36.46, 1:40.84, 1:39.10 = *1:39.89*
*5x5:* 1:41.01, 1:46.22, 1:39.97, 1:47.83, 1:53.82 = *1:45.02*


----------



## Laura O (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.17, 5.06, 5.39, 7.69, 6.27 = 5.94
*3x3*: 19.83, 18.35, 17.69, 16.49, 15.13 = 17.51
*4x4*: 1:19.51, 1:12.34, 1:18.59, 1:19.51, 1:04.30 = 1:16.81
*Clock*: 8.55, 8.00, 9.45, 6.38, 8.06 = 8.20


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

Trying BLD...very slow at it (if successful)

3x3 BLD - DNF, 12:08.52, DNF = 12:08.52
MBLD - 0/2 (32:19.75) = DNF
Magic - 0.92, (0.89), (DNF), 0.95, 0.91 = 0.93


----------



## okayama (Aug 25, 2011)

*7x7x7*: 7:37.22, 7:53.15, 7:24.88, (7:54.31), (7:22.84) = 7:38.42
All Sub 8 min, but not so satisfied with this result.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:01.71, DNSy, DNSy = 2:01.71

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 13:24.31, DNSy, DNSy = 13:24.31
1st: memo 6:49.53

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [38:36.52], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 3 X-centers. memo 16:06.31

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/6 (53:01.00) PB. memo 39:59 http://twitpic.com/6c2hty

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 B D2 L' U2 R2 F L B' L U R' D2 B2 U' B' D B2
Solution: R D' R2 B2 L2 F R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 L D' F2 D L' U2 R' U F D' L F2

30 min backup solution.

Pre-scramble: F D' L F2

1st square: (ready)
2nd square: R D' R2
2x2x3 block: B2 L2 F
Finish F2L: R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
COLL: (U' R U2 L D') F2 (D L' U2 R' U)
Correction: F D' L F2

In the remaining 30 min, I found the following solution:

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: F' L2 B2 R2 D R'

2x2x3 block: F2 L' * D R' F'
F2L miuns 1 slot: U F' U' F
Orient edges: U R2 U'
All but 3 corners: R' B' R2 B R
Correction: F' L2 B2 R2 D R'

Insert at *: L' U2 L D L' U2 L D'

resulting in 28 HTM, same as above.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.36, 2.76, 3.78, 3.92, 3.26=* 3.27*
*3x3:* 13.61, 14.10, 10.25, 14.61, 13.51= *13.74*
*Pyraminx:* 7.20, 8.38, 10.26, 8.37, 11.66= *9.00*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF=* DNF*


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (6.81), (3.04), 6.78, 6.38, 6.26 = *6.47*
_9 move solution on the second. _
*3x3x3:* (18.18), (13.71), 17.66, 17.14, 17.79 = *17.53*
_The 13.71 was a PLL skip. _
*4x4x4:* 1:16.62, 1:12.42, (1:09.36), (1:20.29), 1:11.03 = *1:13.36*
_5x OLL Parity, 3x PLL Parity and 1 PLL skip _
*5x5x5:* 2:27.83, 2:17.21, (2:16.73), (2:44.70), 2:19.94 = *2:21.66*
_Bad._
*6x6x6:* (5:28.97), 4:24.31, 4:50.77, 4:48.01, (4:18.23) = *4:41.03*
_Tha last one (= the best one) had OLL & PLL Parity!_
*7x7x7:* 8:02.18, 8:04.71, 7:55.00, (7:48.36), (8:57.66) = *8:00.63*
_Oh, I hate 7x7x7!!!_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 44.70, 43.29, 41.59 = *41.59*
_The last one was easy, this could have been much faster._
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:36.53, 1:34.13, 1:41.75 = *1:34.13*
_Slow ones, I was hoping for a sub 1:30._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 8:01.33[3:28], 7:38.13[3:17], DNF(6:14.45)[~3min] = *7:38.13*
_1st: Could be much faster; 2nd: PB; 3rd: So fast. 13 solved centers, easy corners and 2 solved wings, but I overlooked a 2 cycle of wings._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(19:03.22)[9:12], 16:12.10[7:06], DNF(14:13.59)[6:21] = *16:12.10*
_1st: Forgot to solve the last wing; 2nd: PB - Wow, I´m improving a lot in the last time; 3rd: Oh I´m an huge *****. I memorized MQ and solve NQ, two wrong centers. Such a fast time, maybe a lucky scramble. _
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(50:24.17)[23:10]*
_I improve, although off by 10 centers, 4 corners and 16 wings. The strange thing is, that there are only 2-cycles. 2 2cycles of corners, 8 2-cycles of wings and 5 2-cycles of centers._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 14/15 in 56:32.05[35:57]*
_I memorized a C-Corners as A -> off by a 3-cycle. My accuracy is really good in the last time, although a full one is really hard. Also last week I managed 14/15 in 60:00 (I forget to post my last weeks results). I ran out of time. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (41.13), 36.71, 33.85, 40.13, (33.22) = *36.89*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 1:54.14, 2:03.90, (2:18.36), (1:48.12), 1:53.15 = *1:57.07*
_Yes! Finally sub 2!_
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:06.92, (1:03.79), (1:46.25), 1:06.22, 1:13.54 = *1:08.98*
*3x3x3 Fewest moves: 35 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: B D B L2 D' L B L B' U' L2 U L2 B L' B' L F' L F U2 L' F2 R U' R' L' U' F' D F U2 F' D' F

Scramble: R2 B D2 L' U2 R2 F L B' L U R' D2 B2 U' B' D B2
2x2x2: B D B L2 D' (5/5)
apply on inverse scramble: [pre-moves D L2 B' D' B']: + continuation: U' L R U R' F2 (6/11)
F2L-1: L U2 F' L' F(5/16)
All except 3 corners: L' B L B' L2 U' L2 U B L' B' L' (12/28)
apply on normal scramble: B D B L2 D' L B L B' U' L2 U L2 B L' B' L F' L F U2 L' F2 R U' R' L' U 
L3C: U2 F' D F U2 F' D' F (8/36)
Cancelation: B D B L2 D' L B L B' U' L2 U L2 B L' B' L F' L F U2 L' F2 R U' R' L' *U U2* F' D F U2 F' D' F (-1/35)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:39.95*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:28.08*
_Messed up PLL on the 5x5x5. _
*PyraMinx:* (10.21), 13.25, 12.37, (13.81), 11.62 = *12.41*
_A lot of lucky solves._
*Square-1:* (1:18.23), 1:10.53, 1:11.25, 1:09.09, (55.36) = *1:10.29*


----------



## APdRF (Aug 26, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.18) 4.72 (7.33) 4.41 5.67= 4.93 (Pretty good scrambles.)
*3x3:* 16.22 (17.08) (12.82) 15.11 14.94= 15.42 (Bad start.)
*4x4:* 1:16.14 (1:28.06) 1:19.88 1:22.76 (1:14.19)= 1:19.59
*5x5:* (2:16.32) 2:26.78 2:22.83 2:25.88 (2:34.09)= 2:25.16
*7x7:* 7:35.74 7:32.83 7:26.04 (7:39.38) (6:58.60)= 7:31.54 (Pretty bad, I switched from 3x3 and then extend for centers to lines and I'm 1 minute worst...  )
*3x3 OH:* (32.32) 29.52 30.77 (27.59) 29.20= 29.83
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:35.77 (My first relay ever  )
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:18.04 (Failed at everithing  )
*MegaMinx:* 3:30.67 (2:54.01) (3:34.29) 3:31.04 3:09.38= 3:23.70
*PyraMinx:* 5.41 6.30 (10.44) (5.08) 7.97= 6.56 (Good scrambles)

Will edit later with more results.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 26, 2011)

Haven't filled out many events and I don't expect to do much/if any more this week.

*2x2:* 5.59, (2.98), (8.40), 5.84, 6.49 = *5.97*
*3x3:* (12.35), (16.69), 15.80, 15.53, 15.54 = *15.62*
*4x4:* 1:00.71, 1:11.55, 1:06.62, (1:00.25), (1:26.00+)= *1:06.30*
*5x5:* (2:12.83), 2:28.45, 2:29.66, (2:40.88), 2:31.79 = *2:29.96*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = 
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = 
*3x3 OH:* = 
*Pyraminx:* = 
*Clock:* 30.17, 18.82, (14.97), (DNF), 16.90 = *21.96*

*2x2 BLD:* 17.38, DNF, DNF = *17.38* 
*3x3 BLD:* 47.98, 1:00.97, 52.97= *47.98*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 8:44.21, DNF = *8:44.21*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* =


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 26, 2011)

2x2= 6.87, (3.28) , 7.26 , (8.04), 6.06 = 6.73
3x3= (DNF), 19.54, 19.35, (17.92) , 19.98 = 19.63
Pyraminx= 13.68, 12.70, (15.64), (10.67), 13.39 = 13.26
Square-1= (24.65), 32.29, 30.29, (40.21), 34.34 = 32.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 38.13 [ 16], DNF [28.52, 13], DNF [30.39, 13] = *38.13* bad
*3x3BLD:* DNF [1:45.00, 45], 2:12.72 [ 51], 1:53.24 [ 45] = *1:53.24* not so good
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:00.50, 3:24], 7:44.43 [ 4:18], DNF [6:45.82, 3:25] = *7:44.43* not so good
*5x5BLD:* DNF [18:57.17, 10:29], DNF [16:56.44, 9:10], DNF [16:23.81, 9:36] = *DNF* close on all but all dnf:s  
*Multi:* *11/11 = 11* in 55:50 [38:30] Ha, PB and rather easy at that 

Done bld
*3x3:* 1:23.51 [ 26], DNF [2:07.07, 38], 1:41.69 [ 48], 2:29.00, DNF [2:19.74, 53] = *DNF*
*4x4:* 7:12.50 [ 3:35], 8:59.06 [ 5:15], 8:36.52 [ 5:01], DNF [7:17.81, 4:06], DNF [7:03.93, 4:07] = *DNF*
Irritating with the last two solves. Those were 4 and 2 centers off.
*5x5:* 15:58.38 [ 9:30], 16:31.38 [ 10:01], 17:00.00 [ 10:30], 18:40.91 [ 11:08], 14:41.56 [ 8:43] = *16:30*
Hah, a little funny to make all five and none of the regular bld solves .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.64, 3.76, 7.70, 11.72, 5.92 = *8.42*
*3x3x3:* 21.59, 22.56, 21.32, 17.75, 21.64 = *21.52*
*4x4x4:* 1:33.32 [O], 1:24.08 [P], 1:47.32 [OP], 1:30.80 [OP], 1:34.37 [OP] = *1:32.83*
*5x5x5:* 2:51.10, 2:38.07, 2:32.21, 2:25.72, 2:35.22 = *2:35.17*
*6x6x6:* 4:58.78 [O], 5:08.24 [O], 5:01.83 [OP], 5:26.44 [OP], 4:32.30 [OP] = *5:02.95*
*7x7x7:* 7:38.73, 6:27.64, 6:47.61, 7:33.95, 7:06.84 = *7:09.47*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.47, 22.84, 24.91 = *22.84*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:17.78, 1:41.58, 1:36.63 = *1:17.78*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:08.00 [4:25], DNF [10:23.28, 6:15, 3W], 6:53.52 [4:13] = *6:53.52*
Comment: I couldn’t get memo to stick on the second one, and I also mismemorized the wings. The third one was very frustrating because it was one of the easiest scrambles I’ve ever seen, but my memorization still wasn’t sticking very well, so memo was way too slow on it. It should have been sub-5.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:42.82 [8:00], DNF [15:37.75, 8:44, 3C], DNF [15:37.38, 7:14, scrambled] = *15:42.82*
Comment: Bad. Third one had a great memorization phase, and my memo was solid, but I made some careless execution mistakes (because I was trying to go really fast) and guessed wrong trying to fix them (taking a very long time to try to fix them too).
*6x6x6 BLD:* *26:11.14* [13:11]
Comment: UWR, I think! (Until someone good comes along and actually tries it; I suspect the sub-10 5x5x5 BLDers could all easily go sub-20 on 6x6x6 if they actually worked on it a bit; sub-15 is probably quite possible for them.)
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:18.40, 21:31, 2iX 3oW]
Comment: This one was fast too! Unfortunately, I forgot to do the last two inner X centers, and apparently I mismemorized the outer wings.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/15 = DNF* [60:00.00, 44:45]
Comment: Memo was not sticking for me, so I was way too short on time. I didn’t even memorize the last two cubes – I figured 45 minutes was the most I should take before giving up, so I gave up at 13. Cube 10 was off by 3 corners; cube 9 was off by all the edges because I couldn’t remember them; cubes 5 and 6 were both off by just 4 corners, and I didn’t get to try solving any of cubes 1 through 4. I’d like to think this is the worst 15 cubes can possibly go for me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 42.36, 36.53, 43.63, 44.50, 49.59 = *43.50*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:23.33, 1:43.28, 1:39.71, 1:41.71, 2:51.59 = *1:41.57*
Comment: Now that Nationals is over, I’m just doing this on carpet again, so my times are way better. I messed up the PLL on the last one, though.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:37.66, 1:15.26, 1:09.22, 1:56.52, 1:18.16 = *1:23.69*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*


Spoiler



B2 L2 D B D2 F2 U’ F2 U’ F L2 F’ U F U2 R U R2 F’ R F’ L F U2 L D L’ U2 L D’ L2 F L’ U’ B’ U B L

2x2x2: B2 L2 D B D2
2x2x3: F2 U’ F2 U’ F L2
finish F2L: F’ U F U2 R U R2 F’ R F’ L F . L’ F
pseudo-OLL: L’ U’ B’ U B L
insert at .: U2 L D L’ U2 L D’ L’
L’ L’ become L2 after insertion

Comment: So sad – there were so many great possibilities, but I couldn’t find one that worked out in time.


*2-4 relay:* *2:12.46* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:48.21* [P]
*Magic:* 15.59, 11.08, 16.52, 11.27, 11.58 = *12.81*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I really need to find some time to practice the new approach for a while; until I do, I’m afraid it’s going to continue looking like this. I can’t even do it my old way anymore.
*Master Magic:* 4.34, 4.78, 3.47, 3.22, 5.06 = *4.20*
*Clock:* 2:37.78 [0:38], 18.65, 17.63, 14.25, 16.50 = *17.59*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [32:02.58, 12:44, 3E], 3:04.83, 3:01.40, 2:42.22, 2:39.43 = *2:56.15*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 edges permuted; memo was really fast, but I couldn’t remember a couple of images for a while, and I was slow figuring out some setups.
*Pyraminx:* 1:38.40, 16.65, 13.96, 13.38, 14.47 = *15.03*
*Square-1:* 3:57.18 [2:01], 46.27 [P], 43.63 [P], 42.59, 34.81 = *44.16*
Comment: Case IA; the fastest square-1 BLD solve I’ve had in months. I also managed to recite my entire matrix table in 16 minutes, 45 seconds this morning – my fastest ever!
*Skewb:* DNF [2:13.75, 0:38], 12.34, 18.77, 12.69, 18.91 = *16.79*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 2 corners twisted and 4 centers, which is really bad, but I really thought it was a good solid solve. Weird.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *6x6x6 BLD:* *26:11.14* [13:11]
> Comment: UWR, I think! (Until someone good comes along and actually tries it; I suspect the sub-10 5x5x5 BLDers could all easily go sub-20 on 6x6x6 if they actually worked on it a bit; sub-15 is probably quite possible for them.)
> *7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:18.40, 21:31, 2iX 3oW]
> Comment: This one was fast too! Unfortunately, I forgot to do the last two inner X centers, and apparently I mismemorized the outer wings.



Wow, congratulations! So fast! And we haven't seen Ville do faster than you and we haven't seen Zane solve a 6x6 bld at all yet.
So the day is yours for now .

And Zane!, tremendous 5x5 you did .


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 26, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.97) - 3.96 - 4.10 - 5.57 - (1.98) = 4.54 (1look solution  )
3x3x3: 17.66 - 18.69 - 17.25 - (15.96) - (19.74) = 17.87
4x4x4: 1:24.98 - (1:25.60) - 1:23.63 - (1:21.71) - 1:23.52 = 1:24.04
5x5x5: 1:50.11 - (1:49.59) - (1:59.08) - 1:59.07 - 1:53.10 = 1:54.09
6x6x6: (3:52.42) - 3:53.74 - (4:10.02) - 3:58.70 - 3:58.25 = 3:56.90
7x7x7: 7:27.08 - 7:45.52 - (7:45.74) - 7:31.84 - (7:24.93) = 7:34.81
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (ummm yeah...)
3BLD: 4:26.64 - 4:29.05 - DNF = 4:26.64
MultiBLD: 1/2 (13.52) (Yay! an actual result)
3x3x3OH: (48.81) - 45.53 - (39.55) - 40.92 - 47.89 = 44.78
3x3x3MTS: 1:45.83 - (1:43.70) - 1:58.01 - (2:00.42) - 1:50.13 = 1:51.32
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 2:03.39
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 3:55.55
MegaMinx: 1:48.97 - 1:42.72 - (2:07.76) - (1:37.62) - 1:47.27 = 1:46.32
PyraMinx: 11.43 - 10.51 - (13.68) - (8.42) - 12.90 = 11.61
Skewb: 8.62 - 8.14 - 8.93 - (8.06) - (9.02) = 8.56
Magic: 2.02 - (1.68) - 1.79 - (2.25) - 1.92 = 1.91
Master Magic: 4.89 - (4.99) - (4.03) - 4.67 - 4.48 = 4.68
FMC: 48 HTM


Spoiler



B2 L2 D B D2
F2 U2 L2 U B' U2 B
y' R2 F B' R' B F2 U' F 
U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U
z' y2 R U' R2 U' R2 F' R U R' U' R' F U2 R' U'



My clock and Square-1 are currently out of action :S


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 27, 2011)

*2x2x2* 4.29, 7.49, 8.97, 4.68, 4.21 = 5.49
*3x3x3* 16.13, 17.34, 14.09, 10.65, 16.03 = 15.42 
*4x4x4* 1:25.61, 1:14.80, 1:21.76, 1:21.57,1:20.91 = 1:21.41
*5x5x5* 2:01.26, 2:09.59, 2:02.79, 2:11.48,2:00.43 = 2:04.55
*2x2x2 BLD* 34.93, 33.74, 49.38 = 33.74
*3x3x3 BLD* 2:32.74, DNF, DNF = 2:32.74
*4x4x4 BLD* 19:55.47, DNS, DNS = 19:55.47
*3x3x3 OH* 27.13, 25.28, 25.75, 27.53, 24.01 = 26.05
*2-4* 1:44.43
*2-5* 3:52.69
The 2-4 section of the 2-5 relay was under 1:30 but I just failed on the 5x5. 
*Magic* 1.65, 1.65, 1.55, 3.47, 1.59 = 1.63
*Master Magic* 5.46, 4.44, 5.28, 4.22, 5.05 = 4.92
*Megaminx* 1:06.00, 1:05.15, 1:10.84, 1:15.43,1:03.45 = 1:07.33
*Pyraminx* 10.37, 12.47,11.56, 7.71, 12.72 = 11.47


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:16.38 1:26.53 DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF 1:09.78 1:21.09 DNF DNF = DNF

Congrats Mike and Zane! Nice solving! :tu


----------



## nekosensei (Aug 27, 2011)

*2x2x2 :* 8.97, 19.99, 12.15, 13.99, 8.41 = 11.70
*3x3x3 : *31.12, 19.74, 21.40, 17.98, 20.16 = 20.43
*4x4x4 : *2:22.06, 2:05.74, 2:15.60, 2:52.92, 2:26.66 = 2:21.44
*2x2x2BLD : *DNF, DNF, 50.53 = 50.53
*3x3x3OH : *1:16.67, 50.72, 1:15.93, 44.42, 47.30 = 57.98
*3x3x3Match the Scramble : *
3:28.81, DNF, 2:58.90, 2:20.74, 2:05.67 = 2:56.15
*3x3x3FMC : *48
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : *3:06.47
*Pyraminx : *42.12, 30.59, 45.21, 32.70, 37.30 = 37.37


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 27, 2011)

Cubenovice

FMC: 31 HTM



Spoiler



B D B' U R2 B2 makes 2x2x2 (6)
U2 L' U' F makes square plus 2 pairs (10)
L' F2 L' makes pseudo F2L-1 plus 2 pairs (find premove F2) (13)

apply premove F2
did not find something usefull so decide to switch to inverse scramble with the inverse original 13 moves as premoves
F2 nah...
instead continue with F' R' F' R this looks much better

switch back to normal scramble with premoves R' F R F (+4)
B D B' U R2 B2 U2 L' U' F L' F2 L' makes F2L-1 (13+4)
R U' # *R'* insert last pair (16+4)
*F* U R U' R' F' U' leaves 3 corners (23+4)
R' F R F undo premoves (27)

at # insert B R' F R B' R' *F' R* to cancel 4 moves

final solution:
B D B' U R2 B2 U2 L' U' F L' F2 L' R U' B R' F R B' R' U R U' R' F' U' R' F R F = 31 HTM


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2011)

on time!


*2x2x2: *7.46 (6.55) (8.84) 6.94 6.80 = *7.07*
*3x3x3: *21.03 (17.50) 18.00 18.90 (21.75) = *19.31*
*4x4x4: *1:20.96 (1:03.09) (1:24.33) 1:18.69 1:21.16 = *1:20.27*
*5x5x5: *2:15.59 (2:36.44) 2:04.43 2:12.34 (2:02.96) = *2:10.79*
*6x6x6: *4:13.05 (4:19.19) 4:13.44 4:01.13 (3:56.83) = *4:09.21*
*7x7x7: *6:08.99 (5:55.71) 6:43.38 (7:10.90) 6:44.53 = *6:32.30*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(52.31) 36.38 36.46 (34.84) 37.33 = *36.72*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(56.25) (1:11.46) 59.88 1:01.03 59.31 = *1:00.07* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:54.91 = *1:54.91*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:54.93 = *3:54.93*
*Magic: *2.00 (1.56) 2.13 (DNF) 3.72 = *2.62*
*Master Magic: *5.25 3.88 (3.77) (6.19) 3.97= *4.37*
*Clock: *(15.86) 16.41 (17.84) 17.19 16.71 = *16.77*
*MegaMinx: *(3:26.63) (2:51.36) 2:57.19 2:51.38 2:58.90 = *2:55.82*
*Pyraminx: *(9.58) 11.41 13.22 13.00 (18.18) = *12.54*
*Square-1: *52.08 (1:08.86) 1:02.99 1:02.80 (48.74) = *59.29*

(had to do too many blinds too late while too tired)


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 27, 2011)

2x2: 4.28, 2.86, 2.98, 5.66, 3.73 =* 3.66*
3x3:12.02, 14.70, 11.95, 13.20, 14.21 =* 13.14*
4x4:1:03.35, 55.30, 1:02.72, 58.53, 59.47 = *1:00:24*
5x5: 2:24.21, 2:13.69, 2:32.43, 2:08.04, 2:04.14 = *2:15.31*
3x3 OH:35.07, 27.48, 32.15, 29.70, 31.13 =* 30.99*
3x3 BLD: 1:25.34, 1:43.29, DNF(1:31.20) = *1:25.34*
pyraminx: 8.38, 8.67, 10.25, 9.46, 8.81 = *8.98*
megaminx: 2:21.83, 2:12.35, 2:06.66, 2:16.68, 2:43.10 = *2:16.95*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:29.42*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:56.82*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 27, 2011)

*2x2: *4.01, 3.86, 3.33, 3.29, 4.84 = *3.73*
*3x3: *11.42, 11.85, 12.08, 12.94, 12.89 = *12.27*
*4x4: *1:14.03, 1:19.37, 1:07.06, 1:09.43, 1:12.08 = *1:11.85*
*OH: *31.28, 30.60, 24.73, 17.36, 22.50 = *25.94*
*Magic: *1.69, 1.46, 2.08, 2.13, 2.15 = *1.97*
*M. Magic: *5.93, 6.31, 5.00, 18.97, 5.68 = *5.97*
*Pyraminx: *6.36, 4.47, 5.22, 4.48, 2.91 = *4.72*
*Square 1: *38.25, 31.58, 23.20, 36.10, 38.67 = *35.31*


----------



## guusrs (Aug 27, 2011)

FMC: 28



Spoiler



scramble: R2 B D2 L' U2 R2 F L B' L U R' D2 B2 U' B' D B2
solve: B2 L2 D B D2 R U' R' L' B' D2 B U' B' D2 B F L2 F L B L B' L F U F' L2

2x2x3 B2 L2 D B D2 (5)
pF2L: R U' R' L' @ U' F L2 F L (14)
LL edges: B L B' L F U F' L2 (22)
at @ insert B' D2 B U' B' D2 B U, 2 moves cancel (28)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 28, 2011)

5x5 : 1:48.95, 1:25.41, 1:35.11, 1:32.74, 1:30.02 = 1:32.62


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2011)

Preliminary results, Simon on top but real close contest behind.
Three persons share places 2-4 and three persons share first place in FMC .

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.44 SimonWestlund
 2.64 Edward_Lin
 2.72 nccube
 3.27 cuberkid10
 3.38 cuber952
 3.66 jorgeskm
 3.73 rickcube
 3.74 RubiksNub
 3.87 Evan Liu
 3.88 xEdox
 3.93 chicken9290
 3.95 emolover
 4.30 Pro94
 4.52 Edmund
 4.54 MaeLSTRoM
 4.93 APdRF
 5.25 Kian
 5.49 dimwmuni
 5.94 larf
 5.97 Zane_C
 6.09 vdpflayer
 6.39 Reinier Schippers
 6.47 Jakube
 6.73 BC1997
 7.07 AvGalen
 7.91 James Ludlow
 7.93 Thunderbolt
 8.42 Mike Hughey
 11.70 nekosensei
 16.90 Bunker
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.21 Yes, We Can!
 9.53 SimonWestlund
 9.86 nccube
 11.41 chicken9290
 12.27 rickcube
 13.00 Evan Liu
 13.10 cuber952
 13.14 jorgeskm
 13.74 cuberkid10
 13.85 Kian
 14.12 emolover
 14.23 Reinier Schippers
 15.38 vdpflayer
 15.42 dimwmuni
 15.42 APdRF
 15.62 Zane_C
 15.68 RubiksNub
 17.00 Pro94
 17.51 larf
 17.53 Jakube
 17.87 MaeLSTRoM
 17.89 Bunker
 19.25 James Ludlow
 19.31 AvGalen
 19.48 xEdox
 19.49 Edmund
 19.62 BC1997
 20.43 nekosensei
 20.81 Thunderbolt
 21.52 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 43.42 SimonWestlund
 49.28 cuber952
 54.89 Evan Liu
 59.00 nccube
 59.70 Reinier Schippers
 1:00.24 jorgeskm
 1:06.29 Zane_C
 1:11.85 rickcube
 1:13.36 Jakube
 1:16.65 James Ludlow
 1:16.81 larf
 1:19.59 APdRF
 1:20.27 AvGalen
 1:21.58 dimwmuni
 1:24.04 MaeLSTRoM
 1:31.53 xEdox
 1:32.83 Mike Hughey
 1:40.45 Thunderbolt
 2:21.44 nekosensei
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:29.53 SimonWestlund
 1:32.62 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:45.02 nccube
 1:54.09 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.58 Keroma12
 2:01.25 Evan Liu
 2:04.17 Kian
 2:05.64 dimwmuni
 2:10.79 AvGalen
 2:11.49 James Ludlow
 2:15.31 jorgeskm
 2:21.66 Jakube
 2:25.16 APdRF
 2:29.97 Zane_C
 2:33.67 Reinier Schippers
 2:35.17 Mike Hughey
 2:36.28 Pro94
16:29.92 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:40.13 SimonWestlund
 3:02.58 Yes, We Can!
 3:56.90 MaeLSTRoM
 4:09.21 AvGalen
 4:41.03 Jakube
 5:02.95 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 6:32.30 AvGalen
 7:09.47 Mike Hughey
 7:31.54 APdRF
 7:34.81 MaeLSTRoM
 7:38.42 okayama
 8:00.63 Jakube
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 18.95 SimonWestlund
 19.68 Yes, We Can!
 20.30 nccube
 23.50 chicken9290
 24.54 Kian
 25.94 rickcube
 26.05 dimwmuni
 28.36 Evan Liu
 29.83 APdRF
 30.61 jorgeskm
 31.17 Reinier Schippers
 32.09 RubiksNub
 36.72 AvGalen
 36.90 Jakube
 38.40 emolover
 39.56 James Ludlow
 42.50 vdpflayer
 43.50 Mike Hughey
 44.78 MaeLSTRoM
 45.28 Bunker
 51.63 xEdox
 57.98 nekosensei
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:41.57 Mike Hughey
 1:57.06 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 10.40 Evan Liu
 10.98 Edward_Lin
 13.50 SimonWestlund
 17.38 Zane_C
 22.84 Mike Hughey
 33.74 dimwmuni
 38.13 MatsBergsten
 41.59 Jakube
 50.53 nekosensei
 1:19.58 Reinier Schippers
 1:26.30 Bunker
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF xEdox
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 47.98 Zane_C
 1:16.38 cmhardw
 1:17.78 Mike Hughey
 1:21.37 SimonWestlund
 1:25.34 jorgeskm
 1:34.13 Jakube
 1:53.24 MatsBergsten
 2:01.71 okayama
 2:32.74 dimwmuni
 3:18.41 Kian
 3:54.16 Keroma12
 4:26.64 MaeLSTRoM
 5:11.78 Reinier Schippers
 6:35.33 Bunker
12:08.52 theZcuber
 DNF AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:53.52 Mike Hughey
 7:38.13 Jakube
 7:44.43 MatsBergsten
 8:33.81 SimonWestlund
13:24.31 okayama
19:55.47 dimwmuni
 DNF Zane_C
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:44.21 Zane_C
15:42.82 Mike Hughey
16:12.10 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

26:11.14 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

14/15 (56:32)  Jakube
11/11 (55:50)  MatsBergsten
8/9 (50:58)  SimonWestlund
6/6 (53:01)  okayama
1/2 (13:52)  MaeLSTRoM
0/2 (15:51)  Bunker
0/2 (32:19)  theZcuber
5/15 (44:45)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:00.07 AvGalen
 1:08.89 Jakube
 1:13.59 Evan Liu
 1:23.69 Mike Hughey
 1:51.32 MaeLSTRoM
 2:56.15 nekosensei
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:04.59 SimonWestlund
 1:12.85 Evan Liu
 1:21.65 Reinier Schippers
 1:29.42 jorgeskm
 1:35.77 APdRF
 1:39.30 emolover
 1:39.95 Jakube
 1:41.58 James Ludlow
 1:44.43 dimwmuni
 1:54.91 AvGalen
 1:55.48 Thunderbolt
 2:03.39 MaeLSTRoM
 2:12.46 Mike Hughey
 3:06.47 nekosensei
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:38.53 SimonWestlund
 3:14.38 Evan Liu
 3:42.13 James Ludlow
 3:52.69 dimwmuni
 3:54.93 AvGalen
 3:55.55 MaeLSTRoM
 3:56.82 jorgeskm
 4:05.10 Reinier Schippers
 4:13.41 emolover
 4:18.04 APdRF
 4:28.08 Jakube
 4:48.21 Mike Hughey
*Magic*(8)

 0.93 theZcuber
 1.42 Evan Liu
 1.61 James Ludlow
 1.63 dimwmuni
 1.91 MaeLSTRoM
 1.97 rickcube
 2.62 AvGalen
 12.81 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.84 Evan Liu
 3.00 James Ludlow
 4.20 Mike Hughey
 4.37 AvGalen
 4.68 MaeLSTRoM
 4.92 dimwmuni
*Skewb*(2)

 8.56 MaeLSTRoM
 16.79 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(8)

 8.20 larf
 8.70 nccube
 13.45 Evan Liu
 16.77 AvGalen
 17.59 Mike Hughey
 20.06 Kian
 21.80 tacgnol
 21.96 Zane_C
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.35 SimonWestlund
 4.72 rickcube
 5.62 cuber952
 6.56 APdRF
 6.65 nccube
 7.55 Evan Liu
 8.98 jorgeskm
 9.00 cuberkid10
 9.06 vdpflayer
 11.10 RubiksNub
 11.35 Kian
 11.44 dimwmuni
 11.61 MaeLSTRoM
 11.71 chicken9290
 12.41 Jakube
 12.54 AvGalen
 12.89 James Ludlow
 13.26 BC1997
 15.03 Mike Hughey
 15.16 Thunderbolt
 37.37 nekosensei
*Megaminx*(11)

 47.33 SimonWestlund
 1:08.06 dimwmuni
 1:39.89 nccube
 1:46.32 MaeLSTRoM
 1:52.16 emolover
 1:56.30 Evan Liu
 2:16.95 jorgeskm
 2:55.82 AvGalen
 2:56.15 Mike Hughey
 3:23.70 APdRF
 3:27.92 Thunderbolt
*Square-1*(8)

 18.58 SimonWestlund
 32.31 BC1997
 33.37 Evan Liu
 35.31 rickcube
 44.16 Mike Hughey
 44.54 Thunderbolt
 59.29 AvGalen
 1:10.29 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 guusrs
28 okayama
28 irontwig
31 Cubenovice
34 Evan Liu
35 Jakube
38 Mike Hughey
48 nekosensei
48 MaeLSTRoM
54 emolover
DNF  manyhobbyfreak

*Contest results*

304 SimonWestlund
246 Evan Liu
246 Jakube
246 Mike Hughey
185 MaeLSTRoM
173 dimwmuni
170 nccube
169 jorgeskm
157 AvGalen
135 APdRF
130 rickcube
121 Zane_C
120 Reinier Schippers
111 Kian
102 James Ludlow
101 cuber952
99 emolover
96 MatsBergsten
87 chicken9290
76 cuberkid10
74 okayama
73 RubiksNub
71 Yes, We Can!
60 vdpflayer
58 nekosensei
55 larf
53 xEdox
50 Bunker
48 Edward_Lin
45 Pro94
42 Thunderbolt
35 BC1997
30 Keroma12
29 Edmund
25 theZcuber
24 cmhardw
22 Hyprul 9-ty2
21 irontwig
21 guusrs
18 Cubenovice
11 manyhobbyfreak
4 tacgnol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, my 21.52 3x3x3 speedsolve time was last (30th) place out of the 30 non-DNFs. That's depressing - that's a very good average for me - I was rather proud of it!


----------

